# Redfish Rig



## Cranky (Feb 2, 2017)

When fishing for redfish using cut bait, what kind of setup should I use? We moved here 6 years ago and I always use lures so I'm not sure, was thinking carolina rig. My wife and her girlfriend want to go catch some fish and we are land bound. Will probably go to Ft. Pickens.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Carolina rig will work. Better chances with live bait if you can put some out there.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

the very best redfish bait i've ever used is a 2" piece of ladyfish on a circle hook. guide out of Cocoa used this when we were down there a few years ago and it was great. been doing it here since then with great success. only problem is that the ladyfish(we call em skip jacks) don't stay together very well on the hook, so you have to rebait a lot.


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

Cranky said:


> When fishing for redfish using cut bait, what kind of setup should I use? We moved here 6 years ago and I always use lures so I'm not sure, was thinking carolina rig. My wife and her girlfriend want to go catch some fish and we are land bound. Will probably go to Ft. Pickens.


Carolina Rig works very well


----------



## Cranky (Feb 2, 2017)

Took the ladies out to Ft. Pickins Sunday, used carolina rigs with 4/0 circle hooks, 20 lb. flurocarbon leader and cut bait (mullet). The Pinfish killed us! The ladies enjoyed the beautiful day as did I, but I'm sticking with artificial from now on. Thanks for the tips!


----------

